# Rough Landing



## ClosetWriter (Jan 4, 2013)

It was cold outside, and the wind was blowing making landing a little difficult.

~Dave


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dave,
The bird looks like he's been told 'put up your wings' by the police  I wonder if holding his wings up like that is his way of staying on the ground and not being flung back up in the air again. In cold, windy weather, this is a difficult time of year for these little guys. I have a special affinity for birds(in case you hadn't guessed) 

Lorraine


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 4, 2013)

That is a magnificent photograph. i am glad it is in black and white. that way I focussed on on the wings. That is a once in a lifetime picture. I think it is worth trying to get a magazine interested in it. (Nat. geographic?)


----------



## Trilby (Jan 5, 2013)

A wonderful photo - well done.


----------



## allyson17white (Jan 6, 2013)

cute!


----------

